# Piddle Pad issues?



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

My wife and I have two female Maltese, sisters, right under three months of age. We have been working on housetraining them with piddle pads and they are doing really, really well. The issue is... they love their piddle pads. LOL. They will sleep on them, lay on them, drag them around in their mouths, play tug of war over them, shred them, fold them in half....? You name it, they do it. Most things I have read about piddle pad issues say that they must be bored but I don't think that is the case. They get out a lot, they have beds and blankets and crazy amounts of toys. They are active, they run and wrestle and all that stuff. So why are they so interested in their piddle pads? Is it something they will outgrow or is there something I can do? I would appreciate any advice!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Yep, I went through that. Haiku outgrew it rather quickly, but in the meantime it's a little annoying, especially if they're into shredding the pads. Whenever Haiku tried to use her pad for anything other than potty issues, I'd distract her and offer her a better alternative like a toy to play with or a bed to sleep in. With time she either outgrew it or realized that there were better options for play or nap time.

Good luck!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Try getting a piddle pad tray to place the pads in. It will make it a little more difficult for the girls to drag them around. 
Housebreaking Pad Holder 24 x 24 Little Stinker


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

hmm we had the same problem with mya...she used to drag them everywhere! thankfully she did grow out if it. I hadnt heard of the pad tray but that sounds like a good idea! - good luck


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I use the tray and they never get the pads out. CeeCee, once in a while will lay on the pad when I have just changed it. I get her attention and get her elsewhere. You do need the tray for the pad and it holds it in place.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I also used a tray for Lola's pee pads when she was little. She outgrew that stage very quickly.  I don't bother with it now.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmm. I guess we will have to get them a tray then.  Any particular brand or anything?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The tray does not work for me. I donated all of mine.

I have so many come, and go, and let me tell you a pup who chews things up, WILL chew things up, whether in a tray, or not. 

I buy washables. Have not had one chewed up, and do not have the dangerous plastic around the edges.

I will say, to this day, Jops will curl up on a clean one. 

And she's the smart one of the bunch. :blink:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Deb, 

Do you make your own pads? If not, Joann's fabric has a wonderful water-proof pad material, covered in cotton - they sell it per yard, it's great stuff - I line my fluffs duvet's with it. 

It works out perfectly.

Allie


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Deb,
> 
> Do you make your own pads? If not, Joann's fabric has a wonderful water-proof pad material, covered in cotton - they sell it per yard, it's great stuff - I line my fluffs duvet's with it.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about flannel backed vinyl or a different product?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I have to say that I wish that I trained Lucy to go indoors on pads. On rainy cold mornings, I hate having to expose her to the elements - she’ll have no part of it.

I have a set of bells by the back door - Barron rings them when he has to go out - my husband will bring Barron out - Lucy all the time, stands at the french doors watching - and as soon as Barron arrives back indoors - she rings the bells for herself - she’s unreal! She will not move from the bells if someone is within her sight.

If you don’t go to her straight away, after she rings them – she will venture about looking for someone - as soon as she finds me or whoever, she returns to the bells and rings them - I’m doomed, she’ll never agree to go indoors.

Maybe it’s a blessing.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Are you talking about flannel backed vinyl or a different product?


Yes, I am sorry for being tardy - it is indeed the flannel back material.

Allie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Puppies that young will play and scratch at anything they can tear up. Sometimes they are raised on paper or pads so it takes time for them to figure out what is what.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Cosy,

Sweetie, is that you playing in that "haunted" house - - -


----------

